# Outlook 2007: Freigegebene Kontakte werden nicht aktualisiert



## grotten (16. September 2009)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem: habe bei einem Benutzerprofil in Outlook 2007 einen Unterordner von "Kontakte" für andere Benutzer freigegeben.

Jetzt ist das Problem, dass dieser freigegebene Kontakteordner bei anderen Nutzern nicht korrekt funktioniert. Angenommen, ich habe 200 Kontakte - die habe ich auch bei den anderen Nutzern. Kommen jetzt 5 im Originalordner hinzu, werden bei den anderen jetzt korrekt 205 Elemente angezeigt. Such ich nach einem der 5 neuen Kontakte, wird er nicht gefunden und nun zeigt Outlook wieder 200 Elemente an. Die neuen finden sich nur im Outlook des Original-Nutzers, der den Ordner freigegeben hat.

Gibt nun einer der anderen Nutzer einen neuen Kontakt ein, habe ich 206. Aber nur im Originalordner. Bei den anderen Nutzern wird zwar die Anzahl 206 angezeigt, aber bei einer Suche kein neuer Kontakt gefunden. Nicht mal von dem Nutzer, der ihn angelegt hat - nur im Outlook des Originalnutzers, der den Ordner freigegeben hatte. Nach einer Suche werden bei den anderen auch wieder nur 200 Elemente angezeigt.

Wie kommt das?

Gruß,
Gordon


----------

